# Meklē produktu? >  EPCOS LINE Choke aizvietošana B82724-S2502-A080

## Tristan

Sveiki

Ir bojāta EPCOS B82724-S2502-A080. 
No LENZE servo motora piedziņas.
Pieņemu ka detaļa specifiski Lenze ražotājām tikusi veidota. Spriežot pēc sērijas numura.
Vai kāds Viedāks - ar lielāku pieredzi nepateiktu ar ko aizvietot?

Mēģināju meklēt pēc ''5A 250V 2x7mH'' bet neko īsti neatradu. (Varbūt slinki meklēju).

Diez ko daudzvietas korpusā nav, bet varbūt ko līdzīgi var atrast. 
Ja nu kāds ir saskāries, un var ātri ko ieteikt, būšu pateicīgs.

----------


## krabis

Tak ielodē divas peremičkas, nemocies. Viņš ir tikai trokšņu slāpēšanai.

----------


## Tristan

> Tak ielodē divas peremičkas, nemocies. Viņš ir tikai trokšņu slāpēšanai.


 Saki? Hmmm. Ok. pamēģināšu. Paldies.

----------


## flybackmaster

Iespējams pārbaudīt ar AM radio, ja neko neķer tad ir super.
Izņem no kāda donora. TV vai datora barokļa

----------


## Tristan

Salaižot uz īso, darbojas, bet tomēr nemiers manī.
Oriģinālajam induktivitāte bij 2x7mH, bet tuvākais ko es atradu pilnā iekapsulētā korpusā ir 2x3.9mH
Kadas problēmas man varētu rasties mainot šo parametru? (Lai turpmāk zinātu!)

Pateicos jau iepriekš.

----------


## flybackmaster

Low pass LC filtrs lai neiet tīklā augstfrekvenču traucējumi un otrādi. Šinī gadījumā filtra nociršanas frekvence būs augstāka.

----------

